# why a stainless sword is a no-no



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.insaneclips.com/knifeaccident.php

this clip isnt really graphic, buts its a warning to anyone out there to anyone that wants a cool stainless steel sword.


----------



## swiftpete (Jul 24, 2005)

Funny clip! Quite how the guy that comes on is going to follow that one up i don't know. What a completely crappy sword!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2005)

Ouch! Not a great recommendation for their product.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 24, 2005)

There are a ton of stainless steel sword stories in Sword Forum.  This is one of my favorite stories: http://forums.swordforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33189


----------



## Shane Smith (Jul 25, 2005)

Stainless is definitely not to be taken seriously in my opinion. I must point out that I have broken carbon-steel blades of good pedigree on occasion as well. When you newer guys are test-cutting against medium to hard targets, wear appropriate safety gear(a gambeson and fencing mask in my own case most often, but at least safety glasses) and always control the area to keep by-standers out of range of any possible flying shards. It does happen.


----------



## still learning (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello, Thank-you for sharing the info on stainless steel swords.  Alot of us want to get a sword for the collection.  At least for displays I guess stainless steel swords would be OK. ............thanks...........Aloha


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 26, 2005)

The clip has been posted before, but worth looking at again....and as a warning to those wanting to actually train with stainless....

If money is the issue, you better off with a wooden bokken until you can save up the cash for something that wont shatter...

Paul


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 26, 2005)

No kidding.  I cringe every time I see a stainless steel sword being used for any kind of impact.  The steel itself is often times too brittle, or of inferior construction and consistency, and can easily snap.  

Even non-contact work with the cheap stainless sword can be dangerous, regardless of the level of training that one has had.  

Many of those swords have a "rat tail" tang, which is nothing more than a thin, threaded rod that extends through the bottom of the handle, and the rat tail tang is welded to the blade.  The tang is retained by a wing nut that screws into the bottom, and tightens it against the handle.  

Often times, the welding is substandard, and it's entirely possible that mere swinging can result in the blade severing from the tang, creating a VERY deadly flying object.  

When first learning how to use a sword, follow Tulisan's advice.  Start with either a bokken, or a shinai, and get some training from a qualified individual.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2005)

Once again if you don't know what you are doing, find 
someone to teach you properly! The old recommendation
of not playing with sharp objects come's to mind when
watching this video! Stainless steel is just a waste of
your money! Save up, then buy a very high quality folded
sword! Follow Tulisan's advice and train with a quality
booken in the mean time!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 27, 2005)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Save up, then buy a very high quality folded
> sword!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise


I agree with your above post entirely, except for that one part.  

With the quality of steel these days, and with the manufacturing processes available, folding is no longer as significant as it once was.  Today's steels are far superior, in terms of quality, to those used by the ancient sword smiths.  

Remember, back in the olden days, the Japanese sword smiths would fold the metal in order to disperse the carbon within the steel, since the homogeneity of the steel from those days, was questionable at best.  The folding process would help even out the carbon distribution.  

Now, that being said, I do own an entry-level folded blade (Last Legend Mark V), and I certainly do enjoy cutting with it, and certainly take pride in the fact that you can see the folds.  However, in all honesty, I would feel equally comfortable using the non-folded version of this blade for all of my cutting drills.  

Regards,

Ron


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Grenadier,

True, today's modern steel is fabulous and far exceeds the 
steel used in the past! However having said that many of 
today's finest sword master craftsmen are still forging and
folding in the old manner using this modern steel! Same traditional
technique and requisite folding using the best steel in the world
and you have then a beautiful and functional folded sword 
hand forged in the traditional manner! You certainly can get
a good sword from Last Legend and Hanwei as well as Bugei!
All of those three offer quality products that are functional 
and made to last! Their top of the line products certainly 
have been known to match up well with most swords 
especially Bugei's products. However, there is something to be said 
in the purchasing process in that sometimes in paying more
one receives a far superior product!(But definately look around 
and check what is available) I wouldn't use anything *stainless steel*! However, I would really caution people to take their time when purchasing a sword and save appropriately to purchase the best possible one for them! 
My opinion, I would save and then purchase one of the finest folded swords that I could afford! That's just my two cents worth! You and I are certainly very close in our opinion's on modern sword smithery! I will
conceed that you can get a decent non folded sword, however I would
definately prefer the folded one and all of the smiths I know echo that 
sentiment! But gasp, no, no, no *stainless steel*, as they are just junk!

Brian R. VanCise


----------

